# monster truck



## MK9MK9 (Apr 11, 2009)

this is the last model truck that i built ! enjoy !


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I've always enjoyed Monster Trucks. I've got a few kits but have never built one. I applaud you for building this particular truck. It looks great. I don't think I would have the patience to work the paint/decal on this particular one.
Have you got any other shots and could you fill us in on the build a little more? 
Looks good!
Chris


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE build!!! looks great!!


----------



## MK9MK9 (Apr 11, 2009)

no this is the only pic i have!


----------

